# Mirdif - Advice please



## White Heat (Apr 2, 2008)

Hello All,
I have been here a week now, trying to get used to the heat (I know it will get hotter), and find my feet at work. I have been through the medical exam (what an experience !). My next task is to get out of the hotel and find somewhere to live. I have found a nice house on 49 Street in Mirdif, on first viewing it does not seam to be too close to the flight-path, can anyone confirm that this area is OK ? I know that it can get a little loud around Spinneys and the Uptown area. Any opinions would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

General opinion is that the noise in loudest above Uptown Mirdif (the irony!), although you will hear planes across that area to a greater or lesser extent.

Why was your medical an ordeal? It is usally just a bood test, unless you work in a freezone when you have a chest x-ray as well. As I haev advised people before go to a private hospital as although you will pay a little extra it is quick & easy.


-


----------

